# EPO made my face breakout crazily!



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 30, 2008)

Ive been taking EPO for the past 2 weeks, to help my dry and eczema-ed body skin.It made my face even oilier ( mine is combo and acne prone) and more bumps (wit heads n without) started to pop out.Now my skin is at the worst stage only after 2 weeks of consuming it






I havent had these much of breakouts for the past 6-7 yrs! I just stopped today and dunno wot to dne of my fren told me that EPO can make ur body heaty.Is this true?Has anyone experienced wt this before&gt;


----------



## ADMpleasure (Jan 30, 2008)

What is EPO?


----------



## monniej (Jan 30, 2008)

i've never heard of epo


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 30, 2008)

evening primrose oil


----------



## monniej (Jan 30, 2008)

i don't know too much about epo. it was recommend to me for helping with hot flashes, but i never used it on a regular basis. were you taking in orally or topically?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 30, 2008)

I took it in a capsule form, once daily abt 500 mg per cap


----------



## monniej (Jan 30, 2008)

this is some info i found on the internet.

*What It Is Used For*


Evening primrose oil has been used since the 1930s for eczema (a condition in which the skin becomes inflamed, itchy, or scaly because of allergies or other irritation).
More recently it has been used for other conditions involving inflammation, such as rheumatoid arthritis.
Evening primrose oil is used for conditions affecting women's health, such as breast pain associated with the menstrual cycle, menopausal symptoms, and premenstrual syndrome (PMS).
It is used during pregnancy in attempts to shorten the duration of labor.
Other conditions for which evening primrose oil is used include cancer and diabetes
*What the Science Says*

Evening primrose oil may have modest benefits for eczema, and it may be useful for rheumatoid arthritis and breast pain. However, study results are mixed, and most studies have been small and not well designed.
Evening primrose oil does not appear to affect menopausal symptoms.
Although some clinical trials have shown a benefit of evening primrose oil for PMS, the best-designed trials found no effect.
There is not enough evidence to support the use of evening primrose oil for other health conditions. *Side Effects and Cautions*Evening primrose oil is well tolerated by most people. Mild side effects include gastrointestinal upset and headache.
Evening primrose oil appears to be safe for use during pregnancy, but data are limited.
Tell your health care providers about any complementary and alternative practices you use. Give them a full picture of what you do to manage your health. This will help ensure coordinated and safe care.

were you using it in areas that you did not have eczema?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 30, 2008)

i was taking it as a supplement....coz overall I do have PMS, n eczema.....but it made my face breakout instead...dunno wot shud i do with the rest o the capsules


----------



## monniej (Jan 30, 2008)

i would just not take them anymore. sounds like you may have had an allergic reaction.


----------



## Samara25 (Jan 30, 2008)

It seems like they have given you more gressy skin. i have heard that this can happen to some people.. have you tried starflower oil caps they are good for acne prone skins

xx


----------



## monniej (Jan 30, 2008)

so the fish oil will break down the inflammation?


----------



## Samara25 (Jan 30, 2008)

So taking EPA and fish oil will balance the skin...


----------



## monniej (Jan 30, 2008)

so that's why my skin looks so amazing the day after i have a wonderful piece of grilled salmon! great info! thanks so much, labrat81! i learned quite alot today! bronze_chiqz you gotta start on the fish oil asap!


----------



## Dianergy (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the free lesson.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 31, 2008)

OOhhh thanxx Labrat81!That's really a helpful explanation from you!!Im feeling soo much better now!



Will hunt for fish oil and will update this thread soon!XX


----------



## Kathy (Jan 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In a nutshell.....
Keeping the right balance between omega-3 fatty acids to omega-6 fatty acids is really important to controlling inflammation. Since alpha-linoleic acid (omega-3) and linoleic acid (omega-6) compete for the same enzyme......having too much linoleic acid, and not enough linolenic acid (or more importantly EPA) can lead to more inflammatory eicosanoids... While having more alpha-linolenic acid or EPA, will lead to less inflammatory, or even anti-inflammatory eicosanoids being produced......

It's not that omega-6 fatty acids are bad....they are essential for the function of our immune system and our nervous system. It's just that not having enough omega-3 fatty acids to balance things out is what messes things up.....it doesn't just effect your skin either. That's why fish oil is reccomended for so many ailments...from acne to cardiovascular disease to arthritis....

So increasing the intake of EPA (think anti-inflammatory), while taking a supplement that's high in linoleic acid (pro- inflammatory) should balance things out.

Wow! Thanks for that explanation!!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks for the explanation !!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 2, 2008)

update; Ive stopped taking EPO for the last 3 days.Guess wad?all my breakouts are just healing n subsidize by themselves! I havent even taken fish oil yet, but thank god...


----------



## peanut90 (Feb 2, 2008)

fish oil seems interesting..


----------



## Skyordec (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you so much Labrat81 for giving us all this information



. And to think I hated Chimestry when I was in school



.


----------



## monniej (Feb 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Chemistry and math were the only subjects that I was ever any good at. well, thank goodness! you've taken what seemed like a very technical subject and broken it down to laymens' terms for us! hey, maybe you should be teaching? just a thought. i know i'd take your class! lol~


----------



## Skyordec (Feb 8, 2008)

"I didn't expect for many of you to actually understand that....maybe just a little of it....thanks..."

it's because you're a good teacher.


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice explanation



I actually have raved about evening primrose oil on many of my posts. It's worked great for my hormonal acne..but I'm sorry that it didn't work for you





Trust me..there are tons of things out there that have worked great for some people..but have totally messed up my skin. You just have to find the best fit for you..and that can take awhile. One thing I noticed..evening primrose does not help with my PMS...but I have something called PCOS..and it's helped greatly with that.


----------

